# Google Search with Bluetooth Mic



## Pkaiser86 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, so here's my situation, i have a sena smh10 bluetooth headset for my motorcycle, and would like to utilize the google now search features to control both music, and make phone calls better than with the default voice dialer that is prompted when i press the phone button.

I have gotten the phone button on the BT headset to open google search by installing "Bluetooth Launch" which works like a charm, the kicker tho is that it still looks at the phones internal mic, rather than the bluetooth headset's mic. I have searched high and low for a fix for this and havent come up with anything as of yet.

I know that many, many people are also complaining about the same issue, and cant believe there is no fix by google, or at least a 3rd party app to rectify this. Is anyone able to shed some light on this issue, and if they have found a fix, and what has worked for them. Or is it at all possible for a dev to build a fix within a rom, or custom kernel at all??

Thanks in advance


----------

